# postmaster@mail.hotmail.com kézako?



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir à tous!

J'ai un petit soucis depuis peu avec mon adresse mail (désolée je le poste ici car je ne savais pas où le caser^^)

Quand j'envoie un mail, cette adresse mail m'envoie ça :

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.



je me suis donc renseignée sur internet:

pour certains c'est ----> un virus, spam...
pour d'autres c'est juste que l'adresse du destinataire est erronée ou inexistante.



Qu'en pensez vous???

merci, merci à vous et bonne soirée/nuit


----------



## Aski (16 Juillet 2009)

ça veut dire que le message que tu as envoyé n'est pas arrivé à destination !

Soit parce que :
- il y a une erreur dans l'adresse
- l'adresse n'existe pas
- la boite de messagerie du destinataire est pleine (enfin bon il me semble que les stockages illimités se sont multipliés, ça se reproduit vite ce genre de bestiole)
- Satan est intervenu, il te faut un exorciste


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

camina a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> J'ai un petit soucis depuis peu avec mon adresse mail (désolée je le poste ici car je ne savais pas où le caser^^)
> 
> ...


Une adresse en @mail.hotmail.com ça n'existe pas.
T'es sûr de ton coup là?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Oui certaine !!! fais gaffe de pas glisser pithiviers ^^ 

Arrête de remettre ma parole en doute stp

De :                                                                        <img id="P___1807617638" webimdisplaystyle="inline" style="display: none;">                     *postmaster@mail.hotmail.com*                                                             Envoyé :         mer. 15/07/09 22:52                   À :          ********@hotmail.fr                           






                 2 pièces jointes                                                            
 
                (0,4 Ko),  (4,9 Ko)                            

                                    This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h55 ----------

merci Aski !

la boite mail est peut etre pleine c'est possible car j'ecris à facebook :rateau:

compte supprimé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h56 ----------

Bizarre je viens d'écrire avec une de mes autre adresse mail à la même adresse et ça fonctionne parfaitement sans aucun message d'erreur...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h00 ----------

SATAN !!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2009)

Un problème d'envoi apparemment.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Une adresse en @mail.hotmail.com ça n'existe pas.
> T'es sûr de ton coup là?


bien sur que si  mail.hotmail.com ca existe
c'est  microsoft
d'ailleurs il te suffit d'aller sur fouiner  l'aide msn ou de faire un whois sur ce domaine et tu verrais que ca appartient à microdoux


quant à  ce message
 très courant

et le fait que ca marche avec d'autres adresses n'est pas surprenant car tu remarqueras que  l'avis d'echec d'hotmail ne donne pas la cause
( qui peut etre très variée et pas forcement adresse inexistante)

d'autres messages de ce type sont plus explicites
( boite pleine ,blocage cafouillage X adresse inexistante etc)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> bien sur que si  mail.hotmail.com ca existe
> c'est  microsoft
> d'ailleurs il te suffit d'aller sur fouiner  l'aide msn ou de faire un whois sur ce domaine et tu verrais que ca appartient à microdoux


Ben, vache, je ne croyais pas que ce soit possible un truc comme ça. Faut vraiment s'appeler microsoft pour sortir des adresses à rallonges comme ça.


----------



## Nephou (16 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, je pense que ce message à plus sa place ici, dans _Internet et réseau_


----------



## moonlight serenade (16 Juillet 2009)

moi j'ai 1 même problème ( environ une fois deux fois tous les mois), je reçois ce type de message avec mon nom en entête plus parfois une dizaine de mail de pub.
Comme si je m'étais moi même envoyé un message de pub alors que non.
Le pire c que tous mes contacts aussi le reçoivent et me disent pkoi tu nous envoies ca?. J'ai essayé de changer de password mais ca change rien.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> moi j'ai 1 même problème ( environ une fois deux fois tous les mois), je reçois ce type de message avec mon nom en entête plus parfois une dizaine de mail de pub.
> Comme si je m'étais moi même envoyé un message de pub alors que non.
> Le pire c que tous mes contacts aussi le reçoivent et me disent pkoi tu nous envoies ca?. J'ai essayé de changer de password mais ca change rien.


ce dont tu parles  est radicalement different
c'est du spam
 totalement indépendant du pseudo expediteur ( qui ne l'a pas expédié)

et cette technique de spam a été détaillée dans plusieurs fils donc je vais pas retailler
(le pourquoi , le comment et où regarder pour verifier)


----------



## melaure (16 Juillet 2009)

Dès que tu vois hotmail.com dans une adresse, c'est du spam


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Dès que tu vois hotmail.com dans une adresse, c'est du spam



n'importe quoi
--
il y a des comptes spams comme des comptes non spams chez hotmail comme  pour n'importe quel service email gratuit

Tiens à propos
gmail a mis en place des chicaneries en plus pour création de compte dans le but d'écremer les créations par robots spammeurs


----------

